# Your favorite (baggy) trail shorts?



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

I'd make a poll but I'm somewhat new to mountain biking and I wouldn't know all the popular models. 

What are your favorite trail shorts? What features do you look for/prefer?


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Last year I was able to pick up a pair of long Royal DH shorts from Sierra Trading post for cheap. They are awesome, hit just above my knee and have plenty of pockets if I need them. I also have a pair of Scott and Fox shorts but the Royal are my favorite. Really comes down to what you have local, what you consider baggy and what fits you best. All pretty personal items just like helmet fit or jerseys. Go to your LBS and try some on, heard really good things about the Endura Humbee and the Pearl Izumi as well.


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

Troy Lee Designs Ruckus... expensive but durable, the most comfortable liner I have ever had. Just enough pockets and zipped vents. Good all year round in NorCal.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

tld skyline. I have the regular and the skyline air. I chose depending on temp.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Lots of folks around me run TLD- they are $$$

Im partial to Fox Rangers and Zoic eithers, having said that I ordered a pair of TLD motos


----------



## literally (Apr 14, 2013)

tld skyline also. i've always bought previous years models on closeout so the price isn't horrible. luckily the older models with the rear waist zipper pocket have lasted me years and i shouldn't need to buy any more for a long while. definitely got my money's worth.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

I really like my Gravity Anomaly shorts---they are affordable and super durable---and are quite comfortable and functional on and off the bike. I have 3 pairs of the GA shorts and I don't even have a loose thread after several years of riding. I am quite impressed with their shorts. On a whim, I purchased a pair of Kitsbow A/M Ventilated shorts on sale last year. Even on sale, the Kistbow shorts are pretty expensive. The fit (they do feel "tailored"), ventilation, and comfort of the Kitsbow shorts on the trail is awesome. Due to lack of useful pockets, they are less functional off of the bike.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Halfabrain said:


> Troy Lee Designs Ruckus... expensive but durable, the most comfortable liner I have ever had. Just enough pockets and zipped vents. Good all year round in NorCal.


Have you compared to the Skyline/Terrain shorts?

I'm glad you guys told me about TLD. I'd seen their helmets but not looked at their shorts.

I'm probably going to buy a single pair for now. I probably have 10+ pairs of lycra shorts from years of road riding so I've been wearing them under my regular shorts but it'd be nice to have a cooler set of MTB shorts before it gets hot. It's already getting toward 80 degrees here during the day so it won't be long.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a bunch...but the ones I grab now first are Zoic Ethers. They are by far the best of the ones I have used...great shorts. Read the reviews on them as most agree.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Lots of brands are variations on the same short made by the same factory. 

I don't use pockets and wear dh shorts for dh so I look for light and minimalist shorts. I got a couple pair of 100% Celium shorts this year and they are fantastic, both the liner and outer are best I've used. The material is light, a little stretchy and just gets out of the way.


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Fox rangers here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet protection hunter enduros work well for me


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Dakine Derail short has been the best bang for the buck of all the shorts I’ve owned. The material is durable and it stretches so they are comfy too. Picked them up for a little over $40 online somewhere. 
If you plan on riding a lot I wouldn’t recommend getting the cheapest shorts available, they’ll either wear out just from riding in a season or get torn to shreds the moment they get hooked on anything. Plus a more durable short can literally save your ass If you go down.


----------



## priddy (Jan 3, 2018)

Zoic Ethers. So many different colors, great departments, and super comfy!


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Dakine Syncline


----------



## Isildur (Nov 10, 2007)

iXS Sever Shorts. really nice fit (for me, 30" waist, size S), don't fee; them on the bike, and go from Trail to Beer really easily 

Durable too, I has, as always, binned it a few times and the shorts always come out better than I do!


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Just as an update, I got a pair of the Zoic Ethers. Looking forward to trying them out; they should be here tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

There is no contest on this: TLD Skyline Air.

I live in AZ, and ride in the heat, and have used all sorts of different shorts and chamois’. These are the lightest and most comfortable, and come with a very nice chamois. They are literally a see-through mesh over the chamois.

Seriously, absolutely no contest.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

waltaz said:


> There is no contest on this: TLD Skyline Air.
> 
> Seriously, absolutely no contest.


+1. I think they're worth the money, and I don't usually feel that way about most mtb shorts and liners. I haven't had mine very long, so I don't know how well all that mesh will hold up, but they can't be beat for airflow.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Troy Lee skyline... High quality shorts. Nice thick silicon strip in the back to stop slippage. Big, but not too big zipper pockets. Chamios is amazing... It has great silicon stirips at the top and bottom to really stick where it is. Fits well with my knee pads.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

d365 said:


> +1. I think they're worth the money, and I don't usually feel that way about most mtb shorts and liners. I haven't had mine very long, so I don't know how well all that mesh will hold up, but they can't be beat for airflow.


I got a couple pair recently for alot off the list price, so there are bargains to be had on the interwebz.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

Zoic Black Market. My fav riding shorts and casual/work shorts. I have 6 pairs, wear them every day during the warm months.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

I just picked up some Canari Orange ones with the liner from NashBar for $24 shipped. I am also using some Coleman utility shorts that I grabber from SamsClub. No liner of course but lightweight and quick dry material with good pockets.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I am a big fan of the ZOIC Ethers. They just fit me well, quite durable and quality construction. 

I do like the crotch design of the Fox, just seems less baggy where you don't need it. Shorts are almost like saddles, pretty personal choice.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Fox Ranger cargo shorts. Love having the extra pockets and can find them relatively cheap.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Ethers and Rangers are too short, otherwise they are pretty good. I wear knee pads every ride and the shorts have to be long enough.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

I haven't tried most of the shorts listed in this thread, but I really like my Endura Singletracks.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

siata94 said:


> Zoic Black Market. My fav riding shorts and casual/work shorts. I have 6 pairs, wear them every day during the warm months.


Same. I used to like the Ethers, but the elastic waist ban degrades after two or three years and then won't stay up. They were on sale for $35 with liner at the end of last year and I grabbed three pair. They're back to full price now though.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Why so short Zoic?


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

You must be tall? I guess I don't understand the benefits of longer shorts with pads. I also wear knee pads (only on descends) and I'm not aware of any prob w/ them or all the other shorts (TDL, Fox or cheap hybrid). 

For riding, the Black Market combination of elastic waist and belt, I never feel like they're slipping down. Others like the Rangers do for me. My only gripe w/ the included belt is that they're too long, prob the same belt for all waist sizes and I wear 30. But that's really nitpicking...

For casual wear, the Black Market don't stand out at all, just plain black (all 6 pairs) and the perfect length for me for work/casual wear. Personally I don't wear shorts that are below the top of the kneecap.

As for elastic waistband degradation, I find it happens eventually for all types of shorts/pants. Generally speaking, top-loading washing machines are excellent at destroying clothes; front-loading much less so. I tie the drawstring or tighten the belt when they go into the washer and none destroyed since. Obviously you can't do that with the Ethers...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I hate it when the bottom of the shorts rides up on top of the pad and leaves a gap. I'm only 5'9" but want a 14" inseam and pockets.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> I hate it when the bottom of the shorts rides up on top of the pad and leaves a gap. I'm only 5'9" but want a 14" inseam and pockets.


"Gaper gap"


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

interesting... I like the little ventilation there...


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Norrøna Fjørå Flex1 or Dri3 if it's a mud fest. TLD Moto or Sprint shorts on the DH bike. Before that I used Sombrio Pinner shorts


----------



## RobertH (Oct 19, 2007)

Kuhl Z Cargo, out of production now, get them off ebay and Zoic Carbon liners.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

1) Club Ride: light, and beathable, beautiful fit
2) Endura : durable, protective, great fit (My hubby has the knickers style and finds the quality and design perfect for his riding style ie enduro)


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Endura Humvee Knickers.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Endura Humvee Knickers.


Yes!


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

For warm and dry weather TLD Skyline, best ever shorts.

For colder and wet Madison Addict DWR.


----------



## Btjone06 (Jul 7, 2016)

Just got a pair of the the new dirt roamer shorts from Patagonia and love them. They're not cheap but they're super light but feel durable. They're suited a little better than the Dirt craft shorts thats have thicker material.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Zoic Ether shorts work well for me!


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Endura Humvee Lite. Plenty of pockets, light and cool, come with clip in liner, cheap.


----------



## AlexB_510 (May 15, 2018)

farfromovin said:


> Zoic Ether shorts work well for me!


That's what I've got and I like them a lot. Just need to buy a few more liners... the shells line dry quickly, but the liners don't...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

